# thinking seriously of moving to canada



## dogsbollox (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi my name is mark I am 39 years young i am thinking seriously of moving to canada because i am getting it verry hard to get work here in ireland i have been working in the air conditioning trade for the past 10 years i don't have any papers in this trade or any other.so my question to you guys is how do i go about looking for a visa for canada and would i qualify for one if so how long would it take.any help or advice on this would be great.

thank you; mark


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dogsbollox said:


> Hi my name is mark I am 39 years young i am thinking seriously of moving to canada because i am getting it verry hard to get work here in ireland i have been working in the air conditioning trade for the past 10 years i don't have any papers in this trade or any other.so my question to you guys is how do i go about looking for a visa for canada and would i qualify for one if so how long would it take.any help or advice on this would be great.
> 
> thank you; mark


I'm sorry to tell you that without a recognized documented trade, you have little chance of obtaining permission to immigrate to Canada. The only possibility which is vague is if you can find an employer in Canada willing to apply to Gov't of Canada for permission to hire you.


----------



## dogsbollox (Jan 13, 2011)

So is that it then,I may forget about it is that what your saying.
Is there anybody on here that made it into canada without holding a recognised trade


----------

